# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  السعودية.. "السبت الأخضر" يثير جدلا بين المتداولين حول طبيعته وأهدافه

## حسان القضاة

سادت لغة التجاذب أوساط المتداولين والمراقبين حول طبيعة الارتفاع اللافت الذي سجلته سوق الأسهم السعودية أمس السبت 29-11-2008، والذي عمّ جميع الشركات الـ125، وحلّق بـ122

أكثر...

----------

